# Dobladora de chapa manual



## Guzman17m (Mar 7, 2012)

buen día a tod@s 

hoy amanecí con el deseo de armar mi maquina de bobinar transformadores, pero al ir a la tienda de electrónica a comprar una caja para un ampli me surgió una idea, fabricar una dobladora de lamina manual y 100% casera me gustaría que compartiéramos ideas de como construir tan importante herramienta y ahorrarnos unos que otros pesos al momento de armar un gabinete para un amplificador, navegando por la Internet encontré varias opciones



nota: utilice el buscador y al no encontrar nada de referencia agregue este nuevo tema, perdón las imágenes dicen que son de una revista que aun esta vigente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2012)

Mientras respetes la fuente no hay problemas con las imágenes , dejá el link de donde las obtuviste


----------



## Guzman17m (Mar 7, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mientras respetes la fuente no hay problemas con las imágenes , dejá el link de donde las obtuviste



bueno aca dejo el link con las imagenes

http://www.rolando.mimecanicapopular.com/y/vernota.php?n=87


----------



## YIROSHI (Mar 9, 2012)

Guzman17m dijo:


> bueno aca dejo el link con las imagenes
> 
> http://www.rolando.mimecanicapopular.com/y/vernota.php?n=87



Hola compañero Yo hace un tiempo tambien navegando por ahi encontre esta dobladora y se ve que dobla buen calibre, depronto a alguien le puede ser de utilidad en sus proyectos
http://www.zonacrawling.com/foros/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=8539

Saludos.


----------

